
ICO/token sale vs. U.S. SEC - camelsback
Curious if setting up a Cayman, BVI or Belize corporation would allow U.S. citizens to avoid the SEC altogether when it comes to a ERC-20 token sales (ICO)??? We&#x27;re talking a legitimate ROI backed by real estate, not a ponzi.
======
hisabness
not if youre marketing to us persons.

